# Basement finish



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I just bought a rental, and I want to finish the basement, It's a walk out. House is 7 years old, super dry basement.

1000 sq-ft rectangle will be the finished area, slab to joist is 9'10" so i figure 9' finish with drop ceiling

I will be breaking floor and adding bathroom so I'm not asking for that to be considered in guesstimate. 

What do you guys think it would cost, just looking for overall number to have the basement finished with dropped ceiling (4x2 panels), basic electrical and can lights (not gonna go over board), insulation, drywall , trim, paint ( beige walls with white basic trim) bedroom door. Bedroom with be 12x10 with small closet. I can figure out the labor and material number later.

Electrical Panel has plenty of space, going to use builder grade carpet and lino in bathroom. Bathroom plumbing and fixtures I have and will handle.

I know, I know, frowned upon.... but trying to figure my budget and my buddy who is gonna do it is a drunk and to lazy to give a budget, just wants to do the work. I know the work he does so that isn't an issue, just has a drinking problem.

I'm kinda thinking 5-7 K with everything, minus the plumbing


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can take some off the top if I get paid in green stuff.........


----------



## otislilly (May 30, 2012)

your buddy gonna work for beer?
hated to ask but to figure your budget, didnt have much choice.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I could do 1000 feet at $100/ft. But you won't get a dropped ceiling - sorry 

Let the fun begin :whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can take some off the top if I get paid in green stuff.........



Now that I've taken a break from that (temporary), I actually have LOTS to get rid of :laughing: a heck of a lot more than my budget for the basement


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

5-7 is just an idea, I have no problem paying the going rate, just unsure what to budget. I know plumbing prices, clueless as to what building materials cost, I'm far from cheap.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Should of said 5-7 for material, and he will get paid what he wants when done.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

rex said:


> ...and he will get paid what he wants when done.


That's the job I want :thumbup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

5-7k will get you a decent bathroom with a closet and have some change left for something else considering you will be doing most of the the work yourself.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rex said:


> I know, I know, frowned upon.... but trying to figure my budget and my buddy who is gonna do it is a drunk and to lazy to give a budget, *just wants to do the work*.


First part of the work is at least giving you a ballpark. Figuring the materials is easy; just flippin' tedious. If he's too lazy to even do that with a guaranteed job, I really think you'd be well advised to look elsewhere.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

greg24k said:


> 5-7k will get you a decent bathroom with a closet and have some change left for something else considering you will be doing most of the the work yourself.


That’s the problem with these $ threads… I don’t even think you get a bathroom for that budget – even if you do the work yourself. Sorry Rex but we could be here all night arguing this one. I think that's why these types of threads are frowned upon :whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Ill be helping when I can, but I have my normal work, just wanted to set this guy loose and have him handle it. Not looking to cut corners, but also not looking to spend 20k on a basement finish that will be ruined by renters.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> First part of the work is at least giving you a ballpark. Figuring the materials is easy; just flippin' tedious. If he's too lazy to even do that with a guaranteed job, I really think you'd be well advised to look elsewhere.


I've known this guy for 20 years, so I'm not worried about the quality of the work.

Yea, bad question :laughing: knew this was gonna happen.

I'll handle it accordingly and just get it done.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not trying to give you a hard time Rex, I know that guy. I AM that guy.

But that's a nice chunk of work, and even I would sit down and come up with some numbers to get it. FWIW, I think your numbers are a bit low if you're going to pay him decently, even for a scum lord rental job.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

So with the feed back I have received so far I will budget 25k and get started, If I come in lower great, If higher no big deal. It's a beautiful home with lots of potential in a great neighborhood. Just trying to do things right.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

rex said:


> So with the feed back I have received so far I will budget 25k and get started, If I come in lower great, If higher no big deal. It's a beautiful home with lots of potential in a great neighborhood. Just trying to do things right.


I think the 25k will be a good start if your doing all the plumbing and the bath fixtures aren't in that number. Just depends on the level of the finishes.

I would get a price to sheetrock the ceiling (professionals) and do a knock down texture on it if you don't need access to mechanicals in the future. The price difference between the drop ceiling and sheetrock should be pretty large for 1000 sq ft. If your planning on renting it there will be less wear and tear with the rock than the drop ceiling also.

I don't remember if it was mentioned but don't forget about an egress window in the bedroom. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Just got a semi firm number today of 18k.

I like the idea of a drywalled ceiling, but doing what I do, a finished ceiling in a basement is a nightmare.

Lumber will be dropped Monday.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

40 bucks a SF easy, sounds like your getting a great deal. Hope there isnt a big sacrifice somewhere.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Windwash said:


> I don't remember if it was mentioned but don't forget about an egress window in the bedroom. Good luck:thumbsup:


One of the possible flies in the ointment... For rentals, each unit (and I'm assuming this is a separate unit) requires 2 main means of egress, egress window or door for each bedroom, and each tenant has to have access to the breaker panel for their unit. NEC would require the new unit to use arc fault breakers (at $30-50 a pop). Plan on sound deadening between floors, and you didn't mention HVAC. As for the drywall vs drop, you local inspector may require both units smoke alarms to be wired together if the new unit construction doesn't give fire rated separation between units. 

Generally I'd set aside $40K for this, $35K if you're doing the plumbing yourself, but the price of doing conversions like this can be all over the place.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I would do it for 17,500. Just labor


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great GA. Your sure bidding them right! :thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Nice work :thumbsup: Is the flooring wood or tile? Also tell the guy behind the bare that I need a beer :laughing:


Flooring is wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

greg24k said:


> 5-7k will get you a decent bathroom with a closet and have some change left for something else considering you will be doing most of the the work yourself.


The area around me is plastered with billboards from some company "Complete Basement Remodel 800sq. ft. $9999"

They used to be $8999 but I guess he had to raise his price.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> The area around me is plastered with billboards from some company "Complete Basement Remodel 800sq. ft. $9999"
> 
> They used to be $8999 but I guess he had to raise his price.


You should use that advertisement to your advantage by generating a all inclusive materials list of what it takes to finish a basement. Line item it and subtotal around $7800. Then pose the question of what kind of hack would actually finish the basement for $1200. Maybe reference contractors who just get their foot in the door and then start with the extras/change orders. May e even use the picture of that boat named change order leaving it open ended if that might be that guys boat.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Next time I drive by one I'll have to get the web address and then look them up and see just what they do for that money.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Roughly 8k


----------

